# Updated Photos



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they can be out of cage together, theyre fine. its in the cage, tsuka bullies








foraging toy i made with dixie cups








dally's cage, and play area above it








tsuka's cage and play area above it








close up of big play area (ladder, tree, boing perch, triple swing perch all made by me)








closest theyve ever sat together, on the boing perch








mmmm scrambled eggs








an awkward photo of dally








another


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

lmao i love those last two! Made me chuckle!  I love your tiels they are so pretty and you always take great photos!  wish all mine would come out that good!


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice pics 
I love it when tiels yawn - so sweet


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

So cute !  
I love all the toys you've made . 
GOOD JOB ! ! ! !


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww i loved the pics, awww dally you look so cute pulling them faces


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

sweet play areas!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ya, the branches are made from curly willow (corkscrew willow, peking willow same thing), weeping willow, aspen, and sugar maple. those are the woods i trust most. maple i debark anyways to be safe.

as for dally's face, she was having a bad photo day lol


the camera i use is a kodak easyshare. its a relatively affordable digital camera. good photos, great close ups, good megapixels. downside, screen is ver yfragile, ive already had to get a replacement once, and the screens damaged again.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My camera is kodak easyshare dx4900 but it wont turn on as iv had it away for a long time i think the temp has got to it, Not happy as iv got to use mobile for my pics


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i forget what model mine is, it came out last year. i bought it for $150, spent $60 on fixing the screen. the screen now has a little ding in it so its still ok, but it'll spread... when it does, i'll buy a new one. its a great camera.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My auntie gave it to me so i cant grumble


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

free cameras are even better


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thinking getting a cheap one, anything is better than my mobile LG ks360


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol i recently got a camera phone and ive taken pictures of tsuka to see if he reacts. sometimes he does. he doesnt really like it...


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like such characters you have! 
Wonderful place for them to play!


----------

